# Kings @ Jazz (2/3)



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

<center> * @ * 

*Sacramento Kings (19-26) vs. Utah Jazz (22-24)
Utah, Friday February 3, 2006 
6:00 PT, CSN West/NBALP *
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Probable Starters






































Bibby | Wells | Artest | Thomas | Miller





































Mcleod | Palacio | Kirilenko | Okur | Collins</center>


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks Halfbreed! I think we've got this one as long as Mike shows up.

GO KINGS!


----------



## Mr. Clutch (Jun 5, 2005)

will miller be using the splint on his thumb?


----------



## squall8046 (Jan 17, 2006)

We should pretty much own Utah as long as we come to play!!


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

if we play with the same intensity and energy we will be fine. there is no way in hell they are gonna stop bonzi and artest in the post. at the end of the game we can celebrate baby! :cheers:


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Mr. Clutch said:


> will miller be using the splint on his thumb?


My bad, I forgot he was injured. Not sure if hes gonna play


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

That was the worst performance I've ever seen. Kings shot 0-20 in the 4th, came in winning by 13 and lost by 10. WTF was that. Couldnt even hit 1 shot?


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

**** **** **** **** ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

That is the worst Kings performance since game 2 of the conference semifinals against Dallas in 2003. And that is saying a lot. Also, Bonzi Wells just played the single worst game I have ever seen. Looking at the stats, you can't give him any credit for his rebounds, since many of them were offensive boards that he proceeded to take up for an uncontested layup, and miss. 

Bibby's defense has been much better in the past 2 seasons than it had previously been. That was his worst defensive game since then. 

I don't care what the announcers say (and they are terrible announcers) the turning point of this game was when Artest went out, and then the offense died, yet Adleman didn't put him back in, and then when he did the Kings didn't go to him, and then he got hurt. That is why this happened. 

With Artest and Miller on the shelf, the Kings are done for. I have been a Kings fan for a long time, but I have never rooted for them in the lottery before.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

I agree. Bonzi looked like absolute trash. I only watched the 4th quarter tho.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Halfbreed, I don't know if only watching the 4th makes me feel sorry for you or not. Of course, you didn't see even a single fieldgoal, but you also didn't watch the Kings play from ahead for 3 quarters before falling to pieces. 

Actually, Bonzi looked much better in the 4th than he did in the rest on the game. Yeah, he was that bad.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

That was just crazy.

Hurry back Brad!


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Jazz put the clamps on in the 4th. I wish I had game film to look back and see how many Kings shots came in the last 5 seconds of the shot clock.

By the way, the arena was so loud last night, the refs and players couldn't even hear the shot clock go off! I guess we know which is the louder arena...


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Jazz put the clamps on in the 4th. I wish I had game film to look back and see how many Kings shots came in the last 5 seconds of the shot clock.
> 
> By the way, the arena was so loud last night, the refs and players couldn't even hear the shot clock go off! I guess we know which is the louder arena...



Arena was loud? I couldn't tell, but I do know your mouth sure is. :banana:


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

This unluckyseventeen guy has already proved in another thread that he didn't even watch the game, so it would be wise to ignore him.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> This unluckyseventeen guy has already proved in another thread that he didn't even watch the game, so it would be wise to ignore him.


lol, he just told you he was in the arena.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Jazz put the clamps on in the 4th. I wish I had game film to look back and see how many Kings shots came in the last 5 seconds of the shot clock.
> 
> By the way, the arena was so loud last night, the refs and players couldn't even hear the shot clock go off! I guess we know which is the louder arena...


AK, please, please show me where in this post it where it says he was at the game, because I can't seem to find it. 

And this would change what? He said that no one should attempt a dunk within 5 feet of Kirilenko in another thread even though Artest dunked his face off in the first quarter. He either didn't watch it, or has no idea what he's talking about. Or possibly both.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Yes, indeed I was at the game... but you know me, not watching and all. I guess I wouldn't have known how loud it was, since I was there. And I guess you guys all know when I do and don't watch the games.

Jeez, calm down. Someone says a player got rejected and everyone is like "oh, ignore him", "oh, he doesn't know anything"... OK?

All I stated was that Artest got rejected, and the Delta Center was too loud to hear the shot clock buzzer. But geez, I sure am annoying, aren't I!?


----------

